# Ignore lists



## Storminator (Dec 22, 2004)

If I click on a users name, I can add them to my Buddy list. Is it possible to get that same level of automation on the Ignore lists? 

 PS


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

Would be useful. Thought about that myself, too - on other boards, that is, I don't Ignore people in EN World.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 22, 2004)

While the ignore list is a useful function, I'm not sure it's the sort of thing that ought to be 'promoted'.  Also, I think it doens't get used that often (though I never use the Buddy list either--what does that actually do?).

Of course, I'm probably just being ignored so I might as well be talking about today's shopping list.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> While the ignore list is a useful function, I'm not sure it's the sort of thing that ought to be 'promoted'.



 Yeah, people on the boards where I thought about it use theirs a lot more than EN World users, from what I've seen...

Buddy lists shows a + in who's online so you can find your Buddies easier on it. I think you can also send PMs to them more easily.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 22, 2004)

That would be a lovely feature to have.  I know that every time I go into the rules forum I add another 2 or 3 people to my Ignore list.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2004)

Gee, is it not on the same line to the right side of the page?  But then that is clicking on the picture. mmmmm, not the same.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 23, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> While the ignore list is a useful function, I'm not sure it's the sort of thing that ought to be 'promoted'.  Also, I think it doens't get used that often (though I never use the Buddy list either--what does that actually do?).




i use both lists here.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 25, 2004)

I can scarcely believe how offended I am at all the posts in this thread. You're all going on my ignore list immediately.

And for those of you who posted twice...you're _on the list_ twice. I'm looking at you, Big D.

(But seriously...I think if you want to ignore everything an individual posts, it should take a little work. You know, to make sure people are serious about ignoring, and not just impulse-ignoring because the button's in easy reach.)


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 25, 2004)

It can be added - I guess I can add it to the to do list.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 25, 2004)

I see nothing in this thread. What is this thread even about?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2004)

For now, if someone uses Ignore much, I recommend saving this code somewhere:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=

Just paste in address bar, add user number, hit enter and you're set.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas.  You can now add someone to you're ignore list by clicking on their user name.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 25, 2004)

Just be careful when you click _Buddy._ You might ignore the wrong person.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 25, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas.  You can now add someone to you're ignore list by clicking on their user name.





Oh you are so gone!

Dang its hard to type with bandages on your fingers


----------



## Storminator (Dec 27, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas.  You can now add someone to you're ignore list by clicking on their user name.



 You rock man!

 Good thing I didn't have you on Ignore. 

 PS


----------

